# Countryside Alliance Stickers?!



## chancing (7 September 2011)

Anyone know where I can get countryside keep hunting stickers from? been on the website cant find any hunting ones. Thanks


----------



## combat_claire (7 September 2011)

Your best bet would be to visit their trade stand at any show before the end of the summer as they always have a good stock of all the current stickers and some vintage ones too!


----------



## HoHum (7 September 2011)

Does anyone know if they are stopping doing them and the wristbands? 
I haven't been to any of the right event this summer to get them and since changing my car wanted some new ones, so been checking the  shop website that the CA link to, but they are never in stock... be shame if they did...


----------



## EAST KENT (7 September 2011)

No surprise if they have, stopping my direct debit thankyou.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (7 September 2011)

I've certainly got wristbands and some tradestands this year, think I lost mine this morning taking off my glove after hunting tho, still got my silver bangle tho. Have also seen there car stickers I would say, give them a ring!


----------

